# Where to buy a columbian tegu??



## Redneck (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey guys, does anybody know a good website to order baby columbian tegus?


----------



## F69erFred (Feb 15, 2010)

All the website that I have seen are lllreptiles , kingsnake would prolly be the best place to look there always low prices. Why do you want a Columbia?


----------



## Redneck (Feb 15, 2010)

I want a columbian tegu because I know they dont get as big as the argentine tegus. Arent argentines more expensive then the columbians too?


----------



## Marlene (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't know if they have any in stock, they didn't the last time I was there, but Ron's Reptiles has some good looking tegus! <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.ronsreptiles.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.ronsreptiles.com/</a><!-- m --> Ron will also help with any questions you may have about them too.

While Colombians don't get as big as the others, they can be a lot more aggressive.


----------



## Redneck (Feb 15, 2010)

alright thanks for the help, 1 more question though, do argentines cost more then the columbians?


----------



## TeguKid80 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes they do but remember that old saying you get what you payed for? It definitely applies here.


----------



## BOOZER (Feb 15, 2010)

yes normally argentines cost more than columbians. that being said years ago i had a pair of columbians and they were the most tame i've had. the female would crawl on my back and lay while i read on the floor. if your in southern california theirs a few ads on craigslist
peace


----------



## Marlene (Feb 16, 2010)

The $25 Colombian tegu looks so cute! I saw it on CL and was tempted to buy it. I do believe there's a $75 one too.


----------

